# Pte Tyler Todd - PPCLI 1st Battalion (Died 11 April 2010)



## KatFleming (10 Aug 2012)

APRIL 10 2010

TODD, Tyler William – It is with great sadness the family announces the sudden passing of Tyler William Todd while serving with the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry in Afghanistan. Tyler Todd of RR#1, Bright Ontario was in his 27th year. Loving son of Bryan and Bev (Doan) Todd of RR#1 Bright. Dear brother of Samantha and her husband Brett Witzel of Woodstock and Jenna Todd and her friend Dave Smith of RR#1 Bright. Tyler is survived by his grandmother Jackie Grimes and by his aunts, uncles and cousins. Predeceased by his grandparents Don Doan and John and Trudy Todd. Tyler graduated from Huron Park Secondary School, Conestoga College Fire Fighting Program and was a former member of the Bright Fire Department and had played hockey with the Bright Mulisha Hockey Club. Relatives and friends may call at the Glendinning Funeral Home, 40 William St., Plattsville on Saturday 7:00 - 9:00 p.m. and Sunday from 2:00 - 4:00 and 7:00 - 9:00 p.m. Funeral Service will be conducted at the Plattsville Missionary Church on Monday, April 19th, 2010 at 2:00 p.m. Private Family interment in Innerkip Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, donations to the Wounded Warrior Fund or the Royal Canadian Legion Poppy Fund (cheques accepted) would be appreciated by the family. Online condolences can be sent at www.gffh.ca.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Aug 2012)

Canadian Virtual War Memorial record:

Private Tyler William Todd


----------



## KatFleming (10 Aug 2012)

Thank you for posting that link


----------

